# All American Canner - 921 or 930



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Any advice on which canner I should invest in? - the All American 921 (21.5 Qt, holds 19 pint jars or 7 quart jars) or the 930 (30 Qt, holds 19 pint jars or 14 quart jars).

Right now, there are just 2 of us in a small apartment, and I don't know that I'll "need" to do 14 quarts at once. SOMEDAY I'll have a house, a large garden, and kids to feed. I'm wondering if I should get the bigger model now, or will the smaller be sufficient for my needs "forever"?

I'll first have to make sure I even have clearance to fit the larger model on my apartment stove, I'm not sure how far the hood comes down over the stove.

Anyone have experience making this choice?


----------



## Chickensittin (Mar 26, 2012)

I just bought the 921 from Amazon. I'm happy with it. I think there was recently a discussion on this forum about what size to buy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

I have one of each. 
It sounds like the smaller one will work for you.

I mostly use the bigger one when i can a mix of soup vegetables. It's easy to fill the canner with 14 jars that way, since i use a oster food processor to cut the veggies up.. Rest of the time 7 quarts of food is a lot to process in one day. Especially if your harvesting the food from your garden.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I canned for years with a canner that did 4 quarts at a time. You adapt to what you have.  Got the 7 quart one recently. I did not want one bigger because of the weight. I sometimes have to move the canner, gently, when doing marathon canning. Just sliding the canner to the back of the stove with 7 quarts of food and water is enough. It's pretty heavy. Plus storing it presents issues. Any bigger and it would have to go in the attic. 
Whichever one you choose, you should be set for life. They are a nice canner.


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

I have the 921 as well and love it.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I went for it and ordered the 921. I'm just paranoid I might not have stove clearance for the bigger one in my "someday house." My mother will be happy to have back the one I've been borrowing, just in time for tomato season!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I also own both and the 921 does most of my canning jobs. I bring out the 930 like veggiecanner does to do my large jars of beans and soups/stews.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have both, I use both. The 930 is great, if you are a prolific canner.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

The 921 is on sale at Amazon if that helps. 

I finally bought the 921 after years of canning with my trusty old Presto. I love the new AA, but what I really love is having two canners. Now I'm debating whether I want to buy a second 921 to replace my Presto, or should I buy the 930. So I'm pondering the same question as you.

I think it's much more versatile (for me anyway) to have two canners rather than one large one, simply because it takes so long to prep everything. 

It's more convenient for me to prep 7 quarts, start one canner load, then prep the next 7 while that's going. I seem to be somewhat slow at getting everything prepped, heated, funneled in, salted, wiped, and capped. By the time I get the 14th quart ready, the first ones are cooled down. 14 quarts of anything is a whole lot of food to have ready to go at once. 

Here's another consideration. Those of you who have both - do you find that the larger canner takes proportionately longer to heat up and cool down? If so, that's more energy/money to run it than the smaller canner. I would find the longer depressurizing time really annoying when it's 11pm and I'm staring at the canner waiting for the pressure to come down so can unload it and go to bed. 

So unless you'll be canning primarily large batches every time, the smaller one makes better sense. Especially considering that you're still in an apt right now and only feeding 2 people. You'll find that when feeding two people, you'll want mainly pints. Maybe tomatoes and peaches you'll want to do in quarts but they're not pressure canned.

My advice for you would be to go ahead and get the 921 now and get canning. Every day food is on sale and you could be stocking up and canning your way to a stuffed pantry. Then take your time and wait for a sale to buy the 930. I don't see how you'd ever regret having the 921.


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

I see little downside to owning the 930 over the 921. If you get the 903 you _can_ can 14 quarts at a time or you _can _can 7 quarts at a time. If you get the 921 you can _only_ do 7 quarts.

Really asking if you need to can 14 quarts at a time isn't really the question to ask. I would have no problem running two canners to get the 14 done. But what about 8 quarts? Do you really want to run a another canner to get 1 quart done?

I will conclude that the 930 is a no brainer IMO.


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

happydog said:


> Maybe tomatoes and peaches you'll want to do in quarts but they're not pressure canned.


Why not? I would highly reccomend PC both of those, well at least the maters.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd go with the larger one. Like Soupmaker said, I did some meat last night and had 9qts. My canner only holds 7, so I have 2 sitting in the frig.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Do they ever go on sale anywhere? I ordered mine from amazon, I don't think I've ever seen one in a store.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a 930 and I love it! When the garden is coming in and you have two bushels of green beans or carrots you'll be happy for the extra room. Once you get into canning you'll find alot of opportunities to can in volume. examples - a side of beef, a couple of deer, 20 lb bag of dry beans on sale,a 40 lb case of boneless skinless chicken breast - Well, you get the Idea. I think the larger volume canner is easier to use except prepping 14 quarts will wear you out sometimes, not as bad as trying to get in 3 full loads of greenbeans in a day tho -


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I do not find that it any longer for my 930 to heat up. I also invested in extra racks for mine so when tuna season comes (we use 1/2 pint widemouth jars) I can stack more jars in my canners, 32 in my 930 and 24 in my 921. Makes a quick job of it by having 2 canners. I bought my 930 off of ebay for a real good price.


----------

